# which is the most stable rom for performance



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Im rooted and i have the official OTA. Just did my backup and looking to flash my first rom on ny bionic.....i flashed everything on my DX. I prefer performance than visual eye candy.....tell me your guys preference

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Kinetx. Hands down.


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Can i get a download link please! Dont have time to look! Im on duty right now!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## z0mghii (Nov 6, 2011)

Kinetx : http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11382-rom-kin3tx-v10-120811/

I used Th3oryRom since I bought the Droid and it has been quick and extremely stable/no crashes.

I recently switched to Eclipse for about a week or two and didn't like it. Got some random lag and my launcher would randomly crash. Switching back to Kinetx right now.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Just go to the developer part and enter theoryrom... Make sure you read the OP carefully, there are a couple parts of the rom you need to flash, very customizable and performs exceptionally well









Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I personally think eclipse is the best rom out there I've tried them all and keep going back to eclipse. It just feels smother than the rest and removes almost all the blur.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

definitely eclipse. completely stable and smooth. also provides the best battery life out of all the roms imo and others. quite a few people stated that they stopped using extended battery with the rom.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Should have just said try them all out... that's the beauty of android, lol, you can see what suits your own preferences. I vote kin3tx, next guy votes eclipse, someone else will say liberty, lol it doesn't matter, DO YOU!!


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

^ i like that answer! Words well spoken my friend

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

AnezthetiC said:


> Im rooted and i have the official OTA. Just did my backup and looking to flash my first rom on ny bionic.....i flashed everything on my DX. I prefer performance than visual eye candy.....tell me your guys preference
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I've run all on my phone and thought they were all very stable and fast. I had absolutely no issues with any of them. I ended up picking the one that had the theme that I like the look of the most. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. Just decide which one has the themes that you like and go for it.

Good luck.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I prefer them all, eclipse is my favorite but that doesn't mean you won't catch me running liberty or kin3tix or even sometimes liberty stock deoded debloated. Dont EVER pick just 1, hook up with all of them! OH and see if the redhead has a sister?!?!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I prefer them all, eclipse is my favorite but that doesn't mean you won't catch me running liberty or kin3tix or even sometimes liberty stock deoded debloated. Dont EVER pick just 1, hook up with all of them! OH and see if the redhead has a sister?!?!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I agree. I tried them all and I still switch between them all. Every phone is different. No harm in trying them all.


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

Im running eclipse right now and loving it!!! The battery is amazing!!!! And she does have a sister lol


----------

